# [Release] VGMGUI, a graphic interface of vgmstream



## BenNat (Feb 25, 2018)

VGMStream is an excellent tool to decode video games audio files. But, use the CLI is not always useful. Many plugins already exist (foobar2000, Winamp, ...), but VGMGUI is a software especially made for vgmstream.







*Features:*

Get metadata from files
‎Specify loop count, fade time, fade delay, ...
‎Play files (using libvlc)
Convert files
DKCTF CSMP format support
Manage list of files, search files
Download the latest version of the external programs
Customize interface (colors, status bar, maximum decimal places of samples, ...)
*Languages:*

French
‎English
See the documentation for more information.

*Source
Download*

Don't hesitate to report bugs (it's my first real program, so there can be several)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2018)

Ooooh thanks a ton for this!
I used to rely on either Foobar2000 or XMplay for file conversion purpose, so a stand alone program will be incredibly useful!


----------



## BenNat (Mar 25, 2018)

So, I finally released the v1.2.0 of VGMGUI. I apologize for having left big bugs (which I knew) so long but I wanted to take a break. Thereupon, enjoy the new features of this software.


----------



## BenNat (May 20, 2018)

*Update to v1.2.1*
See changelog on Github


----------



## Natural (Sep 5, 2018)

What's the difference between play input and play output? I'm listening to Nintendo 3DS CSTM files if it helps to know. I would also like to know how to add a folder of files to play.


----------



## BenNat (Sep 6, 2018)

When you play input, the software plays the whole stream once (obtained with -i on vgmstream). When you play output, VGMGUI retrieves the stream looped and faded from vgmstream using the specified options and plays it. It’s called "output" because it will be the same stream as the converted file.

To add a folder of files to play, you can drop a folder in the list (hold Shift to include sub-folders) or click on the [ + ] button in the player by holding Ctrl. You can also use the keyboard shortcuts (Ctrl+Inser to add a folder when the mouse cursor is over the list or the player or when they have the focus, or Ctrl+Shift+O).
For more information about the keyboard shortcuts, see the documentation.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 6, 2018)

Umm does this support all the formats foobar can with the plugins like the FOO GEP and such?


----------



## BenNat (Sep 6, 2018)

It's above all a graphic interface for vgmstream, not an audio player


----------



## BenNat (Sep 11, 2018)

*Update to v.1.3.0*
Optimizations and a few new features


----------



## J-Lin (Jun 17, 2019)

How do i install this?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 17, 2019)

xXGAMERHACKERXx said:


> How do i install this?


You don't, it's a portable program

If you want to, create a folder under [x86] program files, put it in there, and create shortcuts in start and wherever you want


----------



## cucholix (Nov 26, 2020)

Sorry for the necrobump but I'm trying to add .opus files which are currently supported by vgstreams but under the GUI it doesn't process the files, I wonder if someone has seen the same issue.


----------

